# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Obtienen fertilizantes a partir de lodos de depuradora

## F. Lázaro

Otra interesante estudio




> *Obtienen fertilizantes a partir de lodos de depuradora*
> 
> 01/09/2016
> 
> http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...dos-depuradora
> 
> Un equipo de AINIA Centro Tecnológico ha demostrado que es posible obtener productos de alto valor comercial, como biometano y biofertilizantes a partir de fuentes no fósiles como son los lodos de depuradora.
> 
> 
> ...

----------

HUESITO (07-sep-2016),Jonasino (07-sep-2016)

----------

